# How Old is our bunny ppl here?



## coolbunnybun (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey all i will like to know the following and of course many people wanna know more about you so : How old are you, How old is your Bunnies, When is their b-day and when is yours? i am 12 1/2 and Chester is almost 1 year old. his b-day is march 28th. but i think possible chester is 1 year old and almost 2!


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm 21, I have a four year old male mini rex, Nutmeg, an almost 2 year old female mini rex, Wildfire, and 5 four week old mini rex's. My birthday is Jan 2, Wildfire was born April 20th, her babies where born Jan 23, and I don't know Nutmegs exact b-day, but I bought him in November.

--Dawn


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 19, 2006)

I am 26 and my bunny is 2.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 19, 2006)

I am_ *cough cough* _, and my Birthday is tomorrow.

Another year older. :bawl Oh well, I'm going to live to 101 anyways. What's that in bunny years?

Rainbows! :wiggle


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 19, 2006)

I have too many bunnies to list and I like to say I'm 29 with 16 years of experience!

Peg


----------



## Nessa1487 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm 18, Skippy is 12 weeks old now, and my birthday is August 14th.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 19, 2006)

Happy Birthday Pet Bunny! (Even if this is a bit early).

Peg

P.S. Should we warn the fire squad about your cake? My husband always says he needs to disconnect the smoke alarm before I get my cake!


----------



## naturestee (Feb 20, 2006)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> I am_ *cough cough* _, and my Birthday is tomorrow.
> 
> Another year older. :bawl Oh well, I'm going to live to 101 anyways. What's that in bunny years?
> 
> Rainbows! :wiggle


 Happy Birthday! :bunny18

I'm 25, and my bunnies range from Mocha, who turned 1 at the end of December, and the other three, who are about 2 years old. I have to guess since I'm not their original owner.


----------



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry (Feb 20, 2006)

OMG,,,,,,,,,I am the oldest around here! lol

I'm 51 and my bunnies are between 3 months and 2 years of age.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm 14 and a half. I got Stanley in November and I'm not sure of his age but he's over 1 year old.


----------



## m.e. (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm 21  Rex is almost 7, and Peanut is 5 1/2.


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 20, 2006)

I am 14... Lacy is 2 months and a 2 weeks old. Leo is 2 yrs old and 3 months. My birthday is May 26,1991. Lacy's is December 16, 2006. Leo's is November 11, 2004.


----------



## Greta (Feb 20, 2006)

*coolbunnybun wrote:*


> Chester is almost 1 year old. his b-day is march 28th. but i think possible chester is 1 year old and almost 2!


 March 28?!?! That's MY birthday!:elephant: I'm 13, and my buns are 2 and 3. Butterscotch's b-day is January 11, and Benjamin's is April 6 (he's a rescue bun, so I'm not 100% sure of the date, but...)


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm 19..turning 20 this year. :shock:Haven't had to change the first 'number' in my age in quite a while LOL! 

I've got rabbits that range for 6 yrs old(7 in april) to 8 months. There's 'too' many ages to list. onder:


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm 42 () and my bunnies are around 4 years old. Can't be sure exactly as they were rescues! Nice to see that with such a wide range of ages, we are all brought together by our bunnies 

Jan


----------



## LessThanAnNa (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm 22 turning 23 this Septembe 6th. Moo Shoo is about a year old, I'm not sure of his exact birthdate since I just recently adopted him from a shelter, but his adoption-date is January 25th. 

:colors: 

~*AnNa*~


----------



## Bassetluv (Feb 21, 2006)

Let's see....

My cats are 13 and 11, my dog is 9, and my rabbit will be 1 yr old in two days. And I'm older than all of them. Combined. :?

(Actually I'm 48 )


----------



## Lissa (Feb 21, 2006)

I am 26.My birthday is June 24. Pristine is 9 months and Iszy is 2 1/2 years.


----------



## hummer (Feb 21, 2006)

Ok, I, I finally decided to add my age, just turned 39 on the 10th of this month. I told my hubby that was the last birthday I'm gonna have!:whistlingOn to the animals, my cat Hobbes is around 20 or 21 (not sure as my memory is getting worse the older I get), the dog Calvin is 5 years old and Miffy is 1, I think her b-day is Sept. 18th.


----------



## iamawesum69420 (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm 19, will be 20 on June 25.

Velma is about 3 months old now although I'm not sure when her b-day is because I got her from a pet store. I think I will just celebrate her b-day on the day that I got her.


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm 26 and my rabbits (I currently have 29: 13 Boys & 16 Girls) are between the ages of 3yrs (Jordyn's 3rd b-day is today!) to 4 months - however I do have litters due anytime so that age will soon be "0" days old.

I gave Jordyn a girlfriend for his B-day... Isn't he lucky! :bunnydance:


I also have a 9 1/2 yr old Rotti/Akita mix ("Kita"), a 4yr old Mini Poodle ("Cashew"/"Cash"), and an almost 6month old German Shephard ("Kajsa").


----------



## Boricua_bunny (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm 14 and my birthday is October 22. My male mini lop named Oreo is 10 months old and he was born on April 22.

~Josh


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 25, 2006)

Ok, I didn't post the rest of my animals ages so I guess I should do that since there is not that many anymore.

Popcorn(dog)- October 16, 2004. Will be 2 yrs this year.

Riley(dog)- December 16 (amazing how that works?LOL), 2005. Is 2 months and 2 weeks old.

Toby(cat)-June 10, 2003. Will be 3yrs in June.

Angel(cat)- July 24, 2002. Will be 4 yrs in July.

I guess that is it since Ihave no idea when the frogs or turtle were born.


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 25, 2006)

And I posted Lukes birthday as December 16,2006 but it is really December 16,2005.

Rileys is Decemeber 27, 2005 I also posted that wrong!! But these dates are correct!! I swear!!


----------



## Nadezhda (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm 17, and my birthday is on Dec. 20.

I have abunch of guppies that have been precreating and eating eachother for sevral years.

My bunny Oreo (RiP) who died last weekend, was almost 10 years old. She was a mongrel dwarf bunny. Momma was Dwarf, papa was a Holland lop I think.

My vet knows sevral breeders/owners whose pets are preggers, so in a couple weeks I might have a new bunny!


----------



## Krissa (Feb 26, 2006)

I am 24 and two of my bunnies are coming up on one year this summer. Gandalf's age is unknown because I found him.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, I am 25, to be 26 this coming April. My husband turned 26 in January. My daughter turned 6 just a week ago. Bunny was her present, and her actual birth date was this past December 28th, so she's about 8 1/2 weeks old. And our kitties two-year birthday will be this coming April 30th.


----------



## coolbunnybun (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow LOL.. cool

and not to be rude or anything but anna S said her bunny is 26 and she is 26:? thats impossible. SPAM???


----------



## cheryl (Feb 27, 2006)

*AnnaS wrote: *


> I am 26 and my bunny is 2


 

coolbunnybun wrote...and not to be rude or anything but anna S said her bunny is 26 and she is 26:? thats impossible. SPAM???



her bunny is 2 years old



cheryl


----------



## Lissa (Feb 27, 2006)

*coolbunnybun wrote: *


> Wow LOL.. cool
> 
> and not to be rude or anything but anna S said her bunny is 26 and she is 26:? thats impossible. SPAM???


 :?

her bunny is 2


----------



## Crisi1987 (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm 19, and otis, freckles, and brisco are 4 months old, and copper is 6 months old


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm 22. Beans is 2 years old and Rice is 7-8 months old.


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 28, 2006)

I wonder how you saw that,lol.*

coolbunnybun wrote: *


> Wow LOL.. cool
> 
> and not to be rude or anything but anna S said her bunny is 26 and she is 26:? thats impossible. SPAM???


----------



## spitfire (Feb 28, 2006)

Oooh -ooh -ooh oh oooh!!! I know the answer to this one! If Tiny's mom is 29 then I'm only 19!!!!:humour


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Mar 1, 2006)

*spitfire wrote: *


> Oooh -ooh -ooh oh oooh!!! I know the answer to this one! If Tiny's mom is 29 then I'm only 19!!!!:humour


 Um you guys are such liers. lol

I am 28. My birthday on October 23. The buns I have had. Abby jsut turned 4 todayMarch 1st. Thumper jsut turned 3 on Dec 18th, and MeatHead is 9 mos and his birthday is June 3rd.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 2, 2006)

*spitfire wrote: *


> Oooh -ooh -ooh oh oooh!!! I know the answer to this one! If Tiny's mom is 29 then I'm only 19!!!!:humour


 ROFLOL.....well then grow up girl~

Seriously - I'm 29 - but with LOTS of experience at it....

(Hey wait...I better change that a bit since I've been married 26 years..).

Peg


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 2, 2006)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> (Hey wait...I better change that a bit since I've been married 26 years..).


 
I've been married 24 years....:love:

And I'm 29.....not! :wiggle


----------



## spitfire (Mar 2, 2006)

Well darn then Peg! I guess I cant be 19 and have a 17 year old...can I? lol


----------



## Pipp (Mar 2, 2006)

:lies 

Oh, me? I'm :censored2-- and holding. Pipp says she's a year, but she's really xx months. :biggrin



sas :lipsrsealed and pipp :bunny17


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Mar 2, 2006)

lol you guys are terrible lying on your age.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 2, 2006)

Shhh...! Just whatever Peg says her age is, go along with it! You would lie to if you were as old as she is!:brat:


----------



## Pipp (Mar 2, 2006)

*spitfire wrote: *


> Shhh...! Just whatever Peg says her age is, go along with it! You would lie to if you were as old as she is!:brat:


 :laugh:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Mar 2, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> *spitfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Shhh...! Just whatever Peg says her age is, go along with it! You would lie to if you were as old as she is!:brat:
> ...


My lips are sealed.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 2, 2006)

*spitfire wrote: *


> Shhh...! Just whatever Peg says her age is, go along with it! You would lie to if you were as old as she is!:brat:


 
That's it - from now on you only have "cute bunnies" - and I'll let you explain that to everyone...

Nah...I will.

We frequently share pictures of our rabbits with other breeders. "Cute bunny" is a way of nicely saying, "I don't like it but don't want to let you know". Otherwise you'll hear things like "great mane - good bone density - like the foreleg - nice type", etc. So if someone says "cute bunny" among our breeder friends...we start thinking "oh no....maybe I should reconsider this bunny and sell it and not keep it".

So there...if you're gonna be mean tome - I can be mean to you too...


Peg


Edited to remove an age reference.....


----------



## spitfire (Mar 2, 2006)

PHEW! Does this mean I'm also off the hook with that critiquing thing? YES! YES!!! LOL
:great:


----------



## coolbunnybun (Mar 2, 2006)

lol!! oopss mean i thought when anna said 2 i thought she meant TOO. i get it now.


Anyways .....................






LOL PPL :laugh::nicethread:lies too much of this hereand all over ::humour:humour


----------



## proxima centauri (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm 31 (I think)

Marvin (black and white rex) is 1 1/2 years old
Bowser (castor rex) is 8 months old
Yoshi (Shih Tzu dog) is 3 months old


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 2, 2006)

don't worry about it

*coolbunnybun wrote: *


> lol!! oopss mean i thought when anna said 2 i thought she meant TOO. i get it now.
> 
> 
> Anyways .....................
> ...


----------



## dreamgal042 (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm 16, and awaiting the day I turn 17 (im NJ, you can't have your drivers license until 17...boo) and after that I'll be counting down until I turn 18 so I can get out of this house and go to college  oh yea, and my birthday is August 24.

I have 3 animals now...Harry is a 6 year old cocker spaniel puppy (yes, he's still a puppy, and you'd say that too if you saw him play) and his birthday is...November 4 or November 9, i can't really remember hwell, Ivory is about 2 years old and I dont know his birthday (pet store bunny, I got him the day before Easter in '04...of course they said he was a dwarf), and Ash is a little more than a year and a half. again, I dont know how old he is because I got him from a pet store (again, pet store chinchilla...got him July 3, 2004)


----------



## spitfire (Mar 3, 2006)

Here's a little something to make you feel better dreamgal In CT you cant have your drivers license until you are ***18*** and my poor daughter wont be 18 for 8 more months! She's just dying to get out there on her own! Poor kid


----------



## Greta (Mar 5, 2006)

here you can get your license at 16. it's just as hard to wait though!!


----------



## proxima centauri (Mar 6, 2006)

Here it's 16 as well.

Kind of weird though. We are allowing 16 years old teenagers to drive a vehicule potentially causing an accident and injuries and death, and we don't even allow then the right to decide who is going to be their elected representative until 18.

weird weird weird.

Oh... and in Canada, you can get married legally if you are 14.

sick sick sick


----------



## Nadezhda (Mar 6, 2006)

You need parental consent to get married before you are 14.

And it depends on whre you are in Canada as to the driving program. In BC, you can get an 'L' license, which you have for a year, where you cannot drive without someone who's had their drivers licence for (5?) years, and have strict regulations of time, number of passengers, etc. Then, after a year, you do a test to get your 'N' licence. You keep that for five years. The N has restrictions, like a limit on passengers, no alcohol in the vehicle, etc. Then you can get your actual drivers licence.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Mar 7, 2006)

*spitfire wrote: *


> Here's a little something to make you feel better dreamgal In CT you cant have your drivers license until you are ***18*** and my poor daughter wont be 18 for 8 more months! She's just dying to get out there on her own! Poor kid


 HUH???? Ummm it is 16 here in CT.... Spitfire, are you lying to your daughter? LOL. Well, technically it is 16 1/2 because you have to have a learners permit for 6 months before you can get your license and you can't get your learners permit before 16. 

BTW, I am 29. Currently, I have 29 rabbits ranging in age from 8 months to 9 years old. Hopefully I will have more at the end of the month...If they took!!!

Sharon


----------



## VNess2010 (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll be turning 20 on October 20th! I'm pretty psyched! Cosmo turned one year old last November and Willow is about 2 1/2 right now! 

-Vanessa


----------



## mskoala (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm 29

Gracie is an adult (that's all the Humane Society could say about her age).

Samantha (dog) is just over 1 1/2


----------



## ruka (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm 19 and my birthday is on January 17. Charlotte and Vendetta are a year old. I don't know their exact birthday but I made it up and it's November 8. Bizkit, my pug-mix is 5 years old and his birthday in on December 8. Cookie, my golden retriever is 10 years old and her birthday is on August 6.

Hey, I'm 19 and I still live at home! Take advantage while you still can! :devil


----------



## proxima centauri (Mar 9, 2006)

A house is expensive.


----------



## alfie and angel (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm 23 today!Alfie is 18 months and despite being spayed, still a grumpy little so and so. Gave my hand a birthday savaging/images/emoticons/mad.gifBless her little sharp-clawed paws/themes/default/bunny2.gif


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow! We've got a lot of 19 year olds. :shock:

But for the most part it seems we've got a young crowd.


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Mar 10, 2006)

*alfie and angel wrote: *


> I'm 23 today!


 Happy Birthday! :colors:


----------



## RO STAFF (Mar 10, 2006)

*alfie and angel wrote: *


> I'm 23 today!


 hey *alfie and angel*!:birthday:

:hug::bestwishes:balloons: arty::kiss::bouquet:

RO Staff

:groupparty:


----------



## proxima centauri (Mar 10, 2006)

*corny mode on*
We're all young at heart
*corny mode off*

:bunnydance:


----------



## alfie and angel (Mar 10, 2006)

:thanks:


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 11, 2006)

I am 14



My 2 friends (no names) are both 15. They are both pregnant. One ishaving a girl and the other a boy. The problem is one(girl)is a single mother. And one (the mother having the boy)is going to have to raise the baby intill the father gets out of jailfor satutory rape (sleeping with someone under the age of 21 when youare 21 or older). Apparently you cant make decisions like this intillyou are 21 if it is right to have sex or not. I think that it was wrongto report him because now the mother will have to support the baby allby herself. Plus, they were getting married this summer once school wasover.!!

You cant drive till 16 here. You cant vote till 18. You cant drink tillyou 21 (legally(Hicks Ville)) You have to have a perental signaturesaying you can get married intill 18. And you cant have an abortionwithout parent signature intill 21.


----------



## Trina (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm currently 14 years old. Emmy is Two years old at the moment (June 21) and my Birthday is April 21.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm 34 years old, and Elf is about 4 1/2. I estimate her birthday to be in November some time.


----------



## BunnyLover (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm 16 years old and CupCake is 3 years old. Her birthday is May 22nd.


----------



## binkies (Jul 1, 2006)

I am 25, and I honestly dont know how old Tulla and Ivory are. Sorry, they were adopted already adults.


----------



## Spring (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm 13, 14 in September

Pepsi is almost two (She has an AugustBirthday (the 6.. hehe), it'll be 2 years of her being my darling in Mid October)

Pebbles is uhh.. just under 7 months of I counted correctly..


----------



## bbgrl20 (Jul 2, 2006)

I am 22, my bday is Feb 20thMocha is 6mos will be seven mos on the 8th of this monthKeoki is about a yr, not too sure since I adopted himGoku is 4 months and with be 5 months on the 20th of this month


----------



## Eve (Jul 2, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> I'm 13, 14 in September


 

Hi Spring! 

All of your posts and advice have always been so mature and intelligent, I have always thought you were at least 20! (Ps. I mean that as a compliment).


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Jul 2, 2006)

I am 15 (May 26th), Leo is 2 yrs (going on 3 in November  ), Tater is about 3 months, Nakita is about 3 months, and Nitro is 2 months.


----------



## pamnock (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm 42 and recently celebrated my 25th wedding anniversary! Where have the years gone????

Pam


----------



## Cinnabunny (Jul 2, 2006)

I am 35, my two sons are 4 and 7, and Cinnabunny has the estimated birthday of January 1, 2006. It is possible it was later in January but we are using that as a easy date to remember. Our cockatiel just turned 1.


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm 14,And my bunny-boy's 4 months.(he's got the attention span of a 2 year old I can tell ya)demitry*


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 2, 2006)

*bbgrl20 wrote: *


> I am 22, my bday is Feb 20th


 That's my Birthday too! (February 20).
My age .... Well, I will be celebrating our 25th Wedding Anniversary this year. :whistling

Rainbows!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 2, 2006)

I am 21, I'll be 22 next month. My birthday is August 14, 1984. Harper's birthday is July 19th, and he'll be 2 years old. He was 6 months old when I rescued him, and I've had him almost a year and a half. So, we celebrate his birthday on the day he was rescued. Haley's is 5 weeks old, and we're going to celebrate her birthday on the day we got her too. Which is June 29th.


----------



## Spring (Jul 2, 2006)

*Eve wrote: *


> *Spring wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm 13, 14 in September
> ...


 

Thanks! :thumbup


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 2, 2006)

Spring, you are 13?? Oh my God!! Girl, I thought you were in college or something, you sound so mature! You are so freakin' intelligent for a 13 year old, you have a heck of a future ahead of you as smart as you are!


----------



## Haley (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi all!

Im 24. 

Im unsure of the birthdays of all my boys as Basil and Mr. Tumnus were rescues and Max was from a pet store. We celebrate their birthdays on mine, May 19.

Basil is 6. Max is 3. Mr Tumnus is around 8-10 months, we think.


----------



## Spring (Jul 2, 2006)

:embarrassed:

Thanks!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 2, 2006)

LOL Spring, sorry, didn't mean to embarass you.


----------



## Spring (Jul 2, 2006)

Nah, no problem!


----------



## bbgrl20 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:bbgrl20 wrote:I am 22, my bday is Feb 20th[/quote]That's my Birthday too! (February 20).My age .... Well, I will be celebrating our 25th Wedding Anniversary this year. :whistlingRainbows! [/quote]Wow!! I have never known anyone with my birthday , always a day before or after!! FEB 20th is a good day with great people born on it!!!!**Congrats on 25 yrs of marriage!! Way to go!*


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll be the big 50 this August 3 "YIPEE"

Buttercup will be 8 in August, Wilbur & Jackie 3 in September and Daisy Mae "Dutchess of Ajax is about 10 months.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 3, 2006)

*bbgrl20 wrote: *


> *Wow!! I have never known anyone with my birthday. FEB 20th is a good day with great people born on it!!!!*


 I knew two other people in my school with the same date. 
One of them is the same age as me, so I called her my Time Twin. 

Rainbows!


----------



## manda (Jul 3, 2006)

im 19 also.

my bday is dec.16 and i dont know my buns bdays.

Ryo is 2, and Alex is 8 months


----------



## naturestee (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow! Two 25th wedding anniversaries! Congrats, Pamnock and Pet Bunny!

:great:

arty:


----------



## Runestonez (Jul 4, 2006)

I am 33 years old and my hubby is 30.Our 4 bunns are all around 1 and 1/2 years of age give or take a couple of months here and there. (Although I suspect Dandelion might be more than 2 years old...but being adopted and of an unknown age,who knows.)We adopted Easter as the B-day for all our bunns since that is roughly when the 2 girls actual B-day is. Our 5 cats range from 11 years to 5 years in age...although they don't act like it!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm 18, LOL, I feel so old. 

Mocha is almost 3 years and 4 months old (March 11,2003), Spice is almost 3 years and 3 months old (April 8, 2003), and Zoey is almost 1 year old(July 10, 2005).


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 6, 2006)

*spitfire wrote: *


> Here's a little something to make you feel better dreamgal In CT you cant have your drivers license until you are ***18*** and my poor daughter wont be 18 for 8 more months! She's just dying to get out there on her own! Poor kid.


 

Um, I'm originally from CT and I got my license at 16. (I'm 22 now) onder:


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jul 6, 2006)

Im 18 too and my birthday is on the 28th october.

My budgie is 9 yrs old,

My bunnies (Pepper) is3 ... Dottie is 4.

My dog Rosie is 2. (altho we still call her puppy too as she is a weed and stopped growing when she was about 8 months:?)

My guinea wigs were 4 last december.



I have realised that most of the young-uns here act very mature for their ages. I never knew there was people that young on this forum!Its great to know You all have a bigger vocabulary than me or atleast know how to spell correctly...


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jul 7, 2006)

i'm 28 =) I don't know how old my bunnys are though =( I've had Blue for 3weeks and Cooter 1 1/2yrs



this is me =) http://www.myspace.com/mifo


----------



## heavenlyshelties (Jul 7, 2006)

I am 26 years old and Miffy is about 6 months old.


----------



## ec (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm 50 - my bun, Nibbles, is probably 1 or a bit older. Since she was adopted, it's difficult to know, but she seems young (mad binkying, etc.) and was recently spayed.


----------



## rubysmom (Jul 9, 2006)

I am 25 (Dec 17). My rabbit Ellie is about 4; I adopted her last October (Oct 2005). Hazel is about 4 too; I "adopted" him from a friend in December 2005 but she found him abandoned about 4 years prior. No birthdates for them. Paolo, my guinea pig, is 8 (and going strong!). Katie, my dog, is 12 (Jul 4 adoption date). I have recently taken in a parakeet who is about 4 years old too! Wow, that's a lot of 4s and multiples of 4s!


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Jul 9, 2006)

Kody:4 1/2 months

clayton:2 years


----------

